

Is the truth about the obesity "epidemic" this simple? - QuantumGood
http://www.scribd.com/doc/156703520/The-ultimate-free-cheap-and-easy-diet

======
QuantumGood
This guy theorizes that people had one or more of these three factors in their
life in the past:

\- A low-carb morning;

\- A low-calorie evening;

\- They drank lots of low-calorie fluids.

He suggests that "bad foods" wiped out most of these three experiences for
most people, and/or that they made bodies more susceptible to obesity.

But mainly, he says that by doing simple things to add these three factors
back that everyone he's shared this diet with has succeeded in easily losing
weight without changing other factors, like exercise.

However, he's a personal coach, and so all his clients have also had his
support in trying this. Has anyone else tried it? Any comment on his theories?

The diet is:

1\. Drink as much water as you can stand when you get up (water bottle by bed
suggested).

2\. For breakfast, only eggs, as many as you want.

3\. Drink lots of water before an early dinner.

4\. Snack on low calorie foods in the evening. Most of his clients use air-
popped popcorn with butter-flavored spray and shake-on low-calorie seasoning.

Otherwise, eat and exercise however you like.

